# Sussex TT Owners Meet?



## PHIL1953 (Feb 28, 2010)

New to this forum as have felt a bit isolated since getting TT in June.

Do any owners meet in Sussex? If not, why not arrange one?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes meets are arranged in Sussex, and a Sussex meet has recently happened

Check out the events section as im sure another one will take place soon


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

We had an excellent joint Sussex and SolenTTeers meet only last Sunday (21st). You are more than welcome to join any future event in either area.


----------

